# Punk Island 2014 - June (22nd?)



## MarkyFart

hey all. was just wondering if anyone here is planning on hitting up punk island this coming june. not sure where it is yet, cuz last year it was in staten island which is a bit outside of tradition since it's usually on governor's island -- so it's assumable that that info will come in time. the people involved just started fundraising and booking bands and such.

anyway, i plan on hitting the road from the festival that day to anywhere, preferably west towards cali but i'm down to go almost anywhere. i've never traveled before so i was hoping someone attending PI could let me tag along and show me the ropes and stuff til i get the hang of things. shouldn't be long; i'm a relatively fast learner. 

doesn't really matter how we get wherever to me either. i just wanna be somewhere. 

KEEP ME POSTED! cheers.::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## freepizzaforlife

ewwwwww, punk island.


----------



## Matt Derrick

seemed kinda interesting when they first started doing it, but i haven't seen what the band list is like in a few years. i'd go if there were cool bands.


----------



## MarkyFart

freepizzaforlife said:


> ewwwwww, punk island.


lol aww , why eww? 


Matt Derrick said:


> seemed kinda interesting when they first started doing it, but i haven't seen what the band list is like in a few years. i'd go if there were cool bands.


i think it's gotten a little bigger since it first started. but most of the bands that get booked are local acts or from the tri-state area. it's more of a communal thing than anything, really. 
summer 2013 stza from leftover crack/choking victim/star fucking hipsters and his girlfriend thing showed up for an acoustic performance. does that count as a cool band? lol 
maybe i'll post the flier when it gets made later on .,


----------



## freepizzaforlife

I played this shit last year, Punk Island isin't as cool as everyone makes it out to be. One of my band's members was in jail, he got out later that day. we weren't allowed to play later that day on the same stage we were booked on, so we had to busk. and we were probably the only band that wasn't from a local area. 

also, traveling kids seemed pretty unwelcomed.

the latfo picture, and hundo kick from scott sturgeon was cool though.


----------



## MarkyFart

you're not a member of railyardghosts, are you? 

and i can definitely agree with you about traveling kids being unwelcomed. my friend almost beat the shit out of one because he thought he was coming onto his girlfriend. he talked shit on the rest of his crew the rest of the day. 

it sucks really, but you can't expect much else from city kids. most of the people that attended were locals.


----------



## Joni

sad to hear something like that go the way of a local click


----------



## tobepxt

so we flood it with travelin kids and what the fuck are they gonna do about it? my idea.. just saying.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

What?? Details because I knew nothing about that.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Did you mean that as in one of my band members? or just some other random traveling kid.


----------



## MarkyFart

freepizzaforlife said:


> Did you mean that as in one of my band members? or just some other random traveling kid.


well i wasn't talking about anyone from railyard ghosts hitting on my friend's gf, if that's what you're confused about. it was some other kid. apparently he's a local that likes acting and dressing like transients to fit in with them or something. 
he was the kid riding around on the yellow pennyboard flashing signs asking for cash for grub, i dunno if you remember him. 

also, so you really ARE from RYG? that's dope. love your music.


----------



## Joni

>.> posers are not kewl!

grrr...
-joni


----------



## freepizzaforlife

aahahaha, dude that kid was annoying as fuck. he kept trying to 'borrow" our shit. and proceded to follow us around nyc all night.


----------



## sketchytravis

tobepxt said:


> so we flood it with travelin kids and what the fuck are they gonna do about it? my idea.. just saying.



lolol that's pretty funny. even just non locals if theyre that pretentious about people ahah


----------



## domo

So i take it punk island is more in California area correct?


----------



## tobepxt

its a nyc thing. at least the one we're talking about on this thread is.


----------



## domo

I usually hop on to any upcoming festys/gatherings. So i may check it out


----------



## tobepxt

i dunno where i'll be by then. i technically still live there but ive been outta the state for nearly a month now. hopefully in cali riding bikes around..


----------



## Poking Victim

Same weekend as Plan-It-X Fest.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Poking Victim said:


> Same weekend as Plan-It-X Fest.



Not to knock it if that's your thing, but I went to plan it X fest 2 years ago and I thought it was horrible. I'd much rather go to punk island.


----------



## dextol76

They are starting to announce 14 bands every Monday on their Facebook page until the event happens. 
(https://www.facebook.com/pages/Punk-Island/263648260422877)

They announced Minor Threat was headlining, BUT that announcement was made on April Fools day so Im skeptical 

Heres the first 14:
All Torn Up! (NYC)
AS$TROLAND (NYC)
Bad Behavior (NYC)
The Banner (Bloomfield, NJ)
Daly's Gone Wrong (Bronx, NYC)
Empty Vessels (New London, CT)
Entropy (Orange County, NY)
Ex. by V. (Philadelphia, PA)
NCM (Brooklyn and New Paltz, NY)
OC45 (Boston, MA)
Opposition Rising (Boston, MA)
Raw Nerves (Portland, OR)
Uzuhi (NYC)
Wes Mantooth (Queens, NY)


----------

